

Brazilian Embedded System Market Research - aprdm
http://www.embarcados.com.br/2014-brazilian-embedded-systems-development-market-study/

======
aprdm
Hello, this is a full report of our current embedded system market. I was
quite surprised to see that so few companies use version control.

